# Senior PA Camping and Hiking



## schmuttis (Aug 22, 2017)

My husband and I have been camping and hiking in the various Pennsylvania State Parks. Recently, we decided that we would be having a lot more fun if we found other active seniors that shared our love for camping and hiking. 

If you are an active senior citizen and you enjoy camping and hiking in Pennsylvania, we invite you to join our group. We especially enjoy the freedom of camping mid-week when parks are less crowded. https://www.facebook.com/groups/SeniorPACamping/

There are no dues - all campers secure their own campsite/cabin with the park visited. During park visits there will be some planned group activities. Each person may choose what they would like to participate in. We encourage other campers to plan camping trips/activities too. The more trips/activities to choose from the more fun. This is our opportunity to enjoy the outdoors with other senior nature lovers.

Each camper/hiker is responsible for their own welfare. Camping and hiking do entail some risks - each person is responsible for their own safety and well-being. The group will assume no liability.
We do ask that pets and smokes remain at campsites for all group activities so those with allergies have no problem. 
All park rules must be obeyed - especially the park quiet hours.
Sorry but extended families (children/grandchildren/great-grandchildren) are not invited. These activities are for active senior citizens only.

We would love to have you join us: https://www.facebook.com/groups/SeniorPACamping/


----------

